# ? move ? process questions



## sparksman (May 8, 2010)

hiya,
my name is jodie i am a 31 year old currently working as a sister in the emergency dept in england.
Me and my husband are seriously thinking about the move accross.
Just wondering what the best way to do this was?
Will finding work in an emergency dept be easyish???
What if we dont like and want to return after a year or two how easy is that??
How different is nursing in canada to the uk??

Any advice answers would br great

Thanks xx


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Jodie like you my wife is a nurse though in a differnet field,we entered the process in Jan 2006 and hopefully will get our pr visas in a few weeks my wife found the web sites confusing for the college of nursing and found more precise info on the forum.
I believe that your job is on the list of 38 which will make things easier to move although you will have to sit there exams to nurse in canada. you can enter into the skilled workers programme or go for the provincial programme which i believe can be quicker but you still have to pass the criteria for immigration, if you are serious get all the information on Family, jobs and qualifications, job descriptions ect together and this will make the initial stages og form completion a lot easier and less stressful. You shouldnt find any problems on finding employment in your field.
We used a lawyer but found this a hinderance due to problems with communication and staff moving which delayed our move by 10 months. Looking through the internet we found firms who can help you with problems before you move and I found them very supportive and eager to help. we are moving to Nova Scotia and used a firm called Relocation Nova Scotia (they are companies networking hoping to get your business when you are ready to move so there is no cost to you)
As moving back you willstill have your UK passports so there shouldnt be a problem.
I hope this helps in your thought process. best of luck.


----------



## devdally (May 10, 2010)

True. Moving firms are always your best bet. Wouldn't want to mess up with the law, after all.


----------

